# Bachlaufpumpe - welche nur?



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

Hallo an alle, 
bin neu in Sachen Teich und Bachlauf. Will, nachdem die ersten Pflanzen sitzen, jetzt Bachlauf basteln. Teich hat etwa 8*8 m und 35 kubikmeter. Bachlauf soll kleine Wasserkaskade und Zwischenbecken bekommen. Gesamthöhe 1,5 m, Schlauchlänge 12 m bei 1,5 Zoll. Ich dachte an ca 4-5000 l/h. An anderer Stelle werden Aquamaxima-Pumpen anstelle von Aquamax positiv diskutiert. 

- Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit Aquamaxima7500 oder 14000?
- Hat jemand eine Kennlinie wegen der Höhendifferenz? bzw. der effektiven Förderleistung bei 1,5 m Höhe?

Für Infos vorab vielen Dank

PS. Ist Beton zur Fixierung der Natursteine für Wasserkaskade geeignet oder gar schädlich für das Teichleben?


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

hallo holle,

ich konnte bisher mit beton und trassmörtel in meinem teich keine negativen erfahrungen machen, voraussetzung du lässt ihn genügend aushärten und spülst ihn anschließend ab. 
für den bachlauf ist es immer schwierig eine´pumpengröße zu deffinieren da jeder bachlauf in seiner bauweise und strömungsverhalten andertst ist - deshalb sage ich immer pumpe größer dimensionieren und mit schieber oder elektrisch regulieren am objekt.

was die aquamaxima pumpen betrifft kann sicher niemand von langzeiterfahrungen reden da sie erst sehr kurz auf dem markt sind. (mein wissen) aber nachdem ich vor kurzem eine in natur gesehen habe gehe ich davon aus daß du die leistungskurven der  "oas.."aquamax pumpen zugrundelegen kannst   :twisted: 

bei langen leitungswegen kann es sicher nicht schaden 2" leitungen zu verlegen - haben weniger reibungsverluste.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

Danke Jürgen, 

klingt vielversprechend. Dennoch die Nachfrage: was heißt Beton "genügend aushärten"? 3 Tage oder 3 Wochen?

Zur Aquamaxima: hast Du oder jemand anderes genauere Daten von der erwähnten Konkurrenz Aquamax? Ist Aquamaxima ebenfalls mit Asynchronmotor ausgestattet (zum "dimmen" der Leistung). Wie ist etwa die effektive Förderleistung bei 1,5 m Höhendifferenz (7500er bzw. 14000)?

Wenn die 7500 effektiv dann noch die Hälfte bringt, würde sie mir wohl reichen (89 Watt gegenüber 250 sind schon auch ein Argument auf Dauer).

Gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

hallo holle,



> was heißt Beton "genügend aushärten"? 3 Tage oder 3 Wochen?



zumindest in der baubranche heißt es beton ist in 28tagen ausgehärtet - aber ich denke bei warmen temp. reichen 1 woche für teichzwecke.


nur mal als anhaltspunkt - eine oase aquamax bringt bei 1,5m hub noch ca. 5000l

was die wattzahlen betrifft - die angaben von aquamaxia kenne ich nicht - und weiß nicht woher du deine 250w nimmst -- zumindest bei oase entspricht diese wattzahl einer 15 000er pumpe 
10 000er = 150w
5 500 er  = 75w

sollte aber aquamaxima bei etwa gleicher leistung erheblich weniger stromverrauch haben so wäre es angebracht diese werte zu hinterfragen ???

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, 

die 250 W sind Angaben bei den ebay-Angeboten für die Aquamaxima 14000 - entspricht wohl der Aquamax 15000 (in etwa), die auch so um den Dreh hat.
Auf welche Aquamax beziehen sich die 5000 l bei 1,5 m ? Die 10000er oder 7500? Aquamaxima gibts meines Wissens nicht als 10000er (nur 14000, 7500, und kleiner), der Preisvorteil ist aber enorm! Ist wohl Nachbau aus unseren neuen EU-Partner.

Gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo Holle,

auf der Verpackung ist ne niederländische Firma angeben...
Aber wegen Garantie und so muss man sich ja eh keine Sorgen machen ^^

Mathias Müller


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

hallo holle,

habe in der leistungskurve der 10 000er geschaut.


was den hölländischen vertreiber betrifft - wird halt der generalimporteur sein   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

hi,
auf der Verpackung steht halt "made in the netherlands" oder so...
Aber solang se funktioniert und nicht so überteuert ist    

Mathias Müller


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Holle,

schau Dir einfach einmal die Preise für Aquamax- und Aquamaxima- Pumpen an. Dann wirst Du nicht mehr von "enormen" Preisdifferenzen zwische 7500 und 14000 sprechen, sondern eher von Kleingeld. Ausserdem wird das Garantiethema stark relativiert: Selbst wenn es mit der Garantieabwicklung Probleme gäbe - wofür im Augenblick nichts spricht - könntest Du Dir für eine einzige Amax so einige Amaxima kaufen. Und die Differenz möglicher (Zukauf) Garantiezeiten beträgt gerade einmal zwei Jahre. Obwohl ich selbst eina Amax besitze und mit der sehr zufrieden bin, spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen, einen Versuch mit der Aquamaxima zu starten.

Wenn Du allerdings eine reine Bachlaufpumpe suchst (die also *nicht *für den Transport von Grobschmutz gedacht sein muss), gibt es viellecht geeignetere Pumpen als die Aquamax(ima): Reine Bachlaufpumpen brechen mit der Förderhöhe viel weniger ein, so dass eventuell das kleinere Modell reicht.

Zur Dimensionierung der Pumpe: Kannst ja einmal in meinen Fachbeitrag schauen. Glaube nicht, dass dann noch grossartig Fragen übrig bleiben.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

meinte bei den Preisdifferenzen nicht den Anschaffungspreis (hast ja geschrieben, da solle man nicht zu sehr drauf achten). Bin eher auf lange Sicht mit den Stromkosten beschäftigt. Da ist der Faktor von knapp drei schon relevant.... Aber andererseits muß die Pumpe ja nicht 24 h laufen. 

Pumpe soll übrigens eine reine Bachlaufpumpe sein. Hast Du da einen günstigen Tipp, der mit Aquamaxima (z.B. 14000) mithält - sowohl preislich, als auch Pumpleistung und Strom-Verbrauch?

Gruß Holle


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Holle,

zumindest bei den Aquamax(ima) gilt: Vergleichbare Leistung, vergleichbarer Verbrauch. Als ich schrieb, man solle auf den Verbrauch achten, dachte ich eher an den Vergleich Tauchpumpen u.ä./Asynchronpumpen. Es empfiehlt sich in der Tat, den Bachlauf über weite Strecken abzuschalten (Erwärmung, Austreiben von CO2). Wenn sich im Bachlauf auch Pflanzen befinden, an Staustufen denken und täglich wenigstens einmal 15 Minuten einschalten (Zeitschaltuhr).

Aus dem Stand fällt mir zu reinen Bachlaufpumpen kein echter Geheimtipp ein, da ich selbst keine reine Bachlaufpumpe benötige. Musst Dir eben die Kennlinien anschauen und vergleichen, was auf der gewünschten Förderhöhe  noch bei welcher Pumpenleistung ankommt. Da sind reine Bachlaufpumpen sicher erheblich effektiver als Filterpumpen. Da das natürlich auch dem Hersteller bekannt ist, ergreift er gerne die Gelegenheit, den Preis für die Bachlaufpumpen - sonst durch nichts gerechtfertigt, das bisschen Spielkram zählt nicht - hoch zu halten. Einfach schauen, ob sich der Kauf einer Bachlaufpumpe rechnet - auch unter Einbeziehung einer ansonsten zu gross dimensionierten Aquamaxima.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

